# allergies



## Black_Flame (May 17, 2009)

didn't know where else to put this, just a quick complain..... I think i'm allergic to my goats  oh well i still love them, not selling them (well most of them) :roll:


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

You may be allergic to the hay, too. I'm allergic to everything animal related. So what? They're not going anywhere.


----------



## gsbswf (Apr 5, 2009)

When I first started going out to Lander to visit Wind River Pack Goats, I took Zyrtec. I am allergic to just about anything with 4 legs or feathers. A few days after we brought the kids home, I was sitting in their shelter in the middle of a goat pile, and realized I hadn't taken allergy medicine for a day or two. It seems the only animal I am not allergic to is a goat. I was very angry, since the Lander Bar is a sister brewery to the Snake River brewing company, but when we ate there for lunch, I didn't get to enjoy any of their great beer because of the reaction with allergy medicine that I didn't need to be taking. Of course, the real joy was the fact that I could bury my face in adorable little baby goats with no ill effect. I do, however, have trouble with the hay dust, and if you have any kind of allergies to pollen, I would agree that the hay is another option for the cause.


----------

